# Help! Patch of fur missing???



## Tinkiesmom (Jul 19, 2009)

A couple of days go I noticed that my baby had a patch right above her little thigh that lookes as if it was thinning out. I looked closely and noticed her fur was fallinng off. My hubby thinks that's where they gave her, her first shot but I don't think its that. Now she just has a small patch of fur missing and I don't like it  Have any of u experienced this? Any help is truely appreciated.....


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Tinkiesmom said:


> A couple of days go I noticed that my baby had a patch right above her little thigh that lookes as if it was thinning out. I looked closely and noticed her fur was fallinng off. My hubby thinks that's where they gave her, her first shot but I don't think its that. Now she just has a small patch of fur missing and I don't like it  Have any of u experienced this? Any help is truely appreciated.....


Is she only a pup? They do go through the "puppy uglies" where hair falls out especially on the throat area. Then it grows back in with their adult coat.


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

Chewy is going through this stage now he has patches of fur missing all over but it is slowly growing back in.


----------



## Tinkiesmom (Jul 19, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> Is she only a pup? They do go through the "puppy uglies" where hair falls out especially on the throat area. Then it grows back in with their adult coat.


Yes she's a pup. She's almost 3 months. The patch is above her little thigh and I really don't like it. I just want to make sure nothings wrong with her. I have a vet visit on Monday but I was just wondering if this has happened to any other chi. I was researching online and I read something about "hot spots" but that it could be other things too so I really don't know what it is...


----------



## Tinkiesmom (Jul 19, 2009)

CherryFairy said:


> Chewy is going through this stage now he has patches of fur missing all over but it is slowly growing back in.


Really??? So is this normal? I just get worried very easily...I've just never seen this before.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

this happened to precious i though she had something wrong with her too! it will be fine their second coat grows back in no time but if the skin is red or looks irritated id take them to the vet xx


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

ok, dont want to scare you...zoe never had bald spots. but my peanut did. that was how his condition started. he had the worst case of red mange/mites that both vets had ever seen. i spent over $400.00 trying to help him get rid of them. they took over and he went bald completely and reeked! it was horrible. nothing we did worked, and then he started having other problems too. we had prescriptions, shampoos, herbal remedies and even prescription shampoo. we changed his diet and every possivle thing we could thing of. he was miserable and could not sleep at night for the itching and scratching. the vets said he would never get better and his quality of life would never improve. when they recommended it, we thought long and hard and put him down. we notified the breeder when he got sick because the vet said it was transmitted from the mother. evidentally they didnt believe us because we heard a few months later they had to put down the mother and her next litter because of it. that probably isnt what is wrong with your baby, but let the vet check it anyway.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Lola is missing a patch on her side. It looks horrible but it's normal. Cookie my fluffy Chi was the same as a pup


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

yeah, Chewys spots aren't red or anything just little patches of fur missing but he has thin soft fur under it.


----------



## sunniecoco (Jul 18, 2010)

*hair loss patch help VETS dont know what it is.*

My 4 year chihuahuas has had this fur issue for about 4-5 months now. This all started when i noticed a firm lump under this area but no hair loss. Then i noticed the lump going down in size but some fur was very easy to pull off. then the natural hair loss in this area started. 
After the hair loss in this area i started to noticed the center of the issue that the skin was getting darken, but was not firm or lumpy there are no other spots on my chih with this and my min pin doesnt have any skin or fur issues. I have taken her to the vet twice, one vet place thought it was food allergy, the other vet place tested for just about everything possible and everything came back negative. No mites, flea, ticks, mange, or any other disorder or disease, we even check for the thyroid issue that can cause this and that came back negative. it does seem to get larger but this is the size it has been for the last 3 or so months. 

No itchy, scratching or any sign that this is causing discomfort for Sunnie
if you can not see the photo attached please email me


----------



## sunniecoco (Jul 18, 2010)

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sunniecoco (Jul 18, 2010)

I think sunnie may have SFK ( Seasonal Flank Alopecia ) from what i am reading i have to get her some melatonin stuff and get her out in the sun more..


----------

